# Anya Major Fan Club



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

I imagine that everyone has seen the original "1984" commercial that introduced the Macintosh. If you missed it, here it is:
YouTube - 1984 Apple's Macintosh Commercial
The foxy lady in the red shorts who throws the hammer is Anya Major. 
Anya Major - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Her other claim to fame is an Elton John video from 1985 called Nikita. Nice song, and Anya plays a stone-faced East German border guard. Worth a look:
YouTube - Elton john-Nikita

So, shall we declare Anya Major to be our official Mac girl? I don't think we could find anyone better looking or more closely associated with the Mac.


----------

